# What'd I do???



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

So, I got home and checked the mail...first to fall out of the mailbox was the infamous yellow slip indicating a package waiting for me that I'll have to get in the morning. 


Don't recall any orders, so this could be bad...I pulled a little envelope out and it apparently loosened the grenade that was stuck in my box with a very short fuse :???: 


Brian, Anton's friend who I met at the Harrisburg HERF in April, racked up another hit! Nice smokes too! A huge 5Vegas Gold, a Graycliff 1666, an RP Fusion and a Perdomo. All great smokes! Thanks Brian!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

damn got you too... oh well you're one of those AMish guys


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> damn got you too... oh well you're one of those Pennsylvania Pussies


There I fixed it for you!! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just one box? Damn post office!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice one! Looks like it singed all the hair off your head, too!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Anton said:


> just one box? Damn post office!


No, yours arrived at the same time dude, Brian was just sneaky enough to make his package just small enough to fit in my mailbox :lol: I don't get home til after the office closes...so if I get a package that doesn't fit in the mailbox, I get a yellow-slip and I have to pick it up in the morning.

I got the box with the return address of "FSJ" this morning. Unfortunately, I can't upload pics from work (friggin bastards), but Anton blew my ass away!

2 - Gurkha Legend torps
2 - Padilla Limitado '06's
2 - 5Vegas Gold torps
a CAO Gold (I think it's a gold?)
a Graycliff 1666
a Perdomo 2 redlabel (I've never seen these???)
a RP Olde World Reserve toro
a Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Churchill
a Leon Jimenes
a Perdomo Golf Double Eagle tubo

13 gorgeous sticks! :bowdown: Dude, you smacked me good...thank you! not sure how or when I'm gonna retaliate, but I will :twisted:



lazylightningNY said:


> Nice one! Looks like it singed all the hair off your head, too!


Naw, that hairs been shaved for over 2 years now...thankfully!!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit Anton!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Now that I can post pictures of the aftermath...



Once again, thanks Anton, very generous hit! Just fired up the Graycliff actually :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit anton


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm really itching to smoke one of those Gurkha figurado and that Gurkha Fuerte he hit me with but I want to let them sit for at least another week.... if you read this anton how long were they in your humi?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> I'm really itching to smoke one of those Gurkha figurado and that Gurkha Fuerte he hit me with but I want to let them sit for at least another week.... if you read this anton how long were they in your humi?


maybe 6 months.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

sweet i just got really excited


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I've yet to have that Gurkha, so that was a great choice...I believe one of them will meet the torch in the near future...


----------

